# What is a good price for Angora goats



## PendergrassRanch (Oct 30, 2012)

Came across two, 3 year old males for sale on craigslist.  Owner says they got them for their 4h daughter but she only shows sheep now.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 30, 2012)

How much are they asking?


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Oct 30, 2012)

50$ for both. I picked them up already They were destined for dog food but my SO likes them and wants to keep them for mowers.


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Oct 30, 2012)

PendergrassRanch said:
			
		

> 50$ for both. I picked them up already They were destined for dog food but my SO likes them and wants to keep them for mowers.


That's an excellent price. Do be aware that they need shearing twice a year to keep them healthy and comfortable though. It may make them more expensive mowers than you imagine.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Oct 30, 2012)

Roving Jacobs said:
			
		

> PendergrassRanch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am aware  Thanks for the reminder though! 

We are shearing them this weekend because one is really matted.  I was going to put them in freezer camp this weekend as well but Drew likes them so they will mower their little hearts out until we have space in the freezer.


----------



## BrownSheep (Oct 30, 2012)

Oh I am jealous! Those are  the only goats that looks enough like a sheep to capture my heart.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Oct 31, 2012)

Sorry if my above post sounded bitchy. I didn't mean it that way! 



			
				BrownSheep said:
			
		

> Oh I am jealous! Those are  the only goats that looks enough like a sheep to capture my heart.


They do look like sheep. These guys are sweeties too.  Drew is totally in love with them so I'm not sure when they will go to freezer camp.

I put some photos on my ranch journal if you want to see them


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 31, 2012)

Wow, $50 for both? That is cheap!


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Oct 31, 2012)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Wow, $50 for both? That is cheap!


I know! I couldn't pass it up!

They guy also has a very handsome pygmy buck and two pygmy does for 100$.  We might get them as well but I'm not really into pygmies.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Oct 31, 2012)

PendergrassRanch said:
			
		

> ksalvagno said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Turn 'em into dog feed!!


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Oct 31, 2012)

That is what they would be. I want to breed boers and Kikos not pygmies! LOL


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Oct 31, 2012)

PendergrassRanch said:
			
		

> That is what they would be. I want to breed boers and Kikos not pygmies! LOL


Same here!! I already breed Kikos but I'm hoping to get a GOOD Boer next spring and I will breed BoKi's, GeneMasters, and Kikos. I'll have Percentages, Purebreds, and the BoKi/GeneMasters. All registered.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Oct 31, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> PendergrassRanch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is a ranch near me that has the most handsome Boer buckling. I want him SO bad.


----------

